# Finally got mice again



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

In the spring my family moved and I had to sell the mice I had, but I finally got a good set up in our new barn and brought home 14 mice from a local breeder. Their origins still go back to pet store mice their about 2 generations out and I can see some improvement plus they are definatly healthy and well cared for. It was two breeding groups and 3 "spares" I'm going to re-group them so the colors can be improved but don't know how yet have to brush up on genetics. They will be bred to supply pets and feeders. 
This is what I ended up with for colors

Bucks: Even marked broken blue (Best of the boys nice color, markings and best size)
Broken Black 
Broken Champagne tan (spots mainly on his rump)

Does: Self Fawn (she is bred,really gorgeous color but she was paired with the broken blue buck so won't be keeping any)
Self Dove (very bred and was a "spare'' so don't know to what but she and the fawn are my favorite color ant temperament wise)
Chocolate Fox (good size and clear line top color could be darker)
Broken Agouti
Broken Champagne Tan
2 Black tans (good line but tan is rather dull)
2 solid brindle's one blue and one black
Self Black
Banded black

I'll post latter when I have a better idea how I'm going to break them into groups


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats!
Is the fawn doe really fawn or a fawn colored recessive yellow?


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

It did cross my mind that she might be a RY but I'm really not sure. I've had a few RY before and she is much deeper in color than the ones I've had and in the past all of mine have had black eyes and she has pink. so I don't know.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

So what my goals are color wise are Self Blues, Tans (Blue and Champagne) and Belted Tans. I would like to have more of the Fawn/RY? but currently don't have a buck that I think would help in this endeavor. 
This is what I'm thinking for breeding groups
*Group 1*
Broken Black Buck
2 black Tans
Self Black
Banded Black

*Group 2*
Broken Blue Buck
Dove 
2 Brindles

*Group 3* 
Broken Champagne Tan Buck
Champagne Tan 
Broken Agouti
Fawn
Chocolate fox
This grouping ended up just clustering the last ones together and I don't really see how anything can be improved on other than my champagne tans.


----------

